
Why Did Arkansas Change Its Mind on Municipal Broadband? - gmck
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/04/arkansas-internet-municipal-broadband-preemption-laws/587263/
======
cardiffspaceman
> They have to go to McDonalds and use the internet.

So how is such a McDonalds wired and the tract homes I assume people live in
in Little Rock are not wired?

~~~
sixbrx
Little Rock is definitely wired though. I've lived in suburbs and satellites
of Little Rock (West end, midtown, Maumelle, Jacksonville). Also smaller
towns, White Hall and Jefferson county outside of any town, and had decent
cable internet or DSL everywhere I've been from CenturyTel (I think it was) or
Comcast, or AT&T UVerse. Really I wonder which "suburb of Little Rock" the
articles example person lived in, because it doesn't match my experience.
Granted there are some pretty remote parts of Arkansas that I'm sure don't
have those options, but the Little Rock area seems well covered to me.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
In the county, a few miles from the little rock city border (but still with a
little rock address), my brother didn't have any internet access except
satellite until last year.

